

Land of Lisp - nyellin
http://landoflisp.com/

======
aespinoza
I really enjoyed the book. I recommend it. Even for people who use Lisp on a
daily basis, it has a lot of good information.

The way it is presented is also very fun. This is one of the most fun to read
books I own right now.

------
prpatel
LoL is an excellent book. I read these books when I wanted to dive into Lisp:
Land of Lisp, Practical Clojure and Joy Of Clojure. I recommend each one
highly.

------
kragniz
Is Lisp _really_ as good as the cartoon suggests? I have never used Lisp
myself, is it worth trying out?

~~~
greyfade
Yes. It is.

~~~
kragniz
Righty-ho

